# Anthro Vs Feral



## Jarren (Oct 21, 2016)

I've gotten to thinking lately, based mostly upon my faving/viewing habits, about which form I prefer in the artwork/stories I consume. I come to realize that there are some species that I just feel more of an appreciation for when depicted as anthro/feral in certain works. Example, I'm a big fan of artwork depicting feral(non-anthro) dragons and gryphons, but not quite so much when they're anthro. Granted, I'll still appreciate the art, and I still find great artistry appealing, but I'm less likely to view a work featuring either of those two species as anthros compared to when they're depicted as ferals. On the flip side, canines, felines, avians, equines and others seem to hold more of an appeal for me as anthros. I don't know why.

So, are there any species you prefer to see a certain way, and can you pin down why? Do you not care? Why'd you create your create your characters how you did? Which form do you prefer in general? Am I absolutely repugnant for my views on the subject? Let me know.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 23, 2016)

For many of my years upon the web, and enjoying the joy of animal art, I mostly enjoyed Feral art over Anthro. In some cases I still do, but in more recent years I've started to take more of an appreciation for both.  I've also always had more of an eye for wolves of either side, but I've been branching out for a while now.  
Also MOST of my OC's are Feral.  Even my fursona has a feral form xD Though she's mostly seen in her Anthro, it's not uncommon for her to morph to her feral when she feels playful.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Oct 29, 2016)

I think I enjoy anthro better, personally. With the drawing aspect of it, I know I enjoy drawing the humanoid body shapes more, and when it comes to viewing art, I've noticed I have a preference towards anthro art as well. In general, I think I prefer all species as anthro as well. I don't even have a feral form for my sona, so my opinion is definitely skewed to one side. X)


----------



## Somnium (Oct 29, 2016)

I like feral more, because it's closer to real life animals which are really sexy looking! But it depends a lot on species


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm feral-anthro.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 3, 2016)

Feral is always better. Especially fictional creatures like dragons, gryphons, wyverns, etc.,


----------

